# Possible singlecut version of the Ibanez BTB coming?



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2013)

So, Ibanez is showing off some models at the Bass Player Live exhibit, and if you notice in this picture...







2nd one from the left, there's what looks like a singlecut version of the BTB 6-string.

Seems interesting.


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 10, 2013)

Yes. And like I said on the TB thread, in 7 string please!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd like to see that, too.

And honestly, I'm digging this version of the standard BTB, and I hate funky singlecut shapes like that.


----------



## Abrod (Nov 10, 2013)

I would take the doublecut version personally; however, its and interesting concept. 

But if they don't give me a 6 string ATK soon.....


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Nov 10, 2013)

Single cuts are HUGE in the boutique bass world. Smart move if they go with it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2013)

That's what I was thinking. I see a lot of love for the wonky singlecuts on bass forums. 

Also, something else from BPL. From MXR:


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Nov 10, 2013)

Think dunlop is going to try to make a move on Darkglass? I'm interested to see how that goes over!


----------



## Necris (Nov 10, 2013)

I love the look of singlecut basses, and I think it works really well with the shape of the lower horn on the BTB. 

If this is a hint at a future production model, I'd definitely check one out if/when they're released. 

Also, that Ibanez Grooveline looks pretty cool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2013)

Whoa, forget that BTB, look at that extended fingerboard unlined fretless SR! 

That said, a single cut BTB would be killer. As has already been said that's a popular configuration in the boutique/custom world since the 80's, I'm surprised it's taken so long for more mainstream builders to catch on. 



Speculum Speculorum said:


> Think dunlop is going to try to make a move on Darkglass? I'm interested to see how that goes over!


 
Eh, Darkglass is getting tons of hype and is starting to get more popular, but they're still an ant among giants in the bass pedal-pre game. 

If anything they're probably trying to grab a little more of the market from Sansamp. They've been trying that for years now. 



Necris said:


> Also, that Ibanez Grooveline looks pretty cool.


 
inb4: Temjinstrife's Grooveline H8.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 10, 2013)

More pics, including the holy-shit-thats-a-lot-of-frets-even-though-its-fretless SR.


----------



## codycarter (Nov 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> More pics, including the holy-shit-thats-a-lot-of-frets-even-though-its-fretless SR.



Oh man, instant GAS


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2013)

Throw some D-Tuners on that fretless and you'll have an instant pseudo-Manring setup.


----------



## Mprinsje (Nov 10, 2013)

Since i don't know anything about wood or building guitars, what exactly is the benefit of that single cut? because to me it looks terrible


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Nov 10, 2013)

Uh... that things is freakishly huge.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2013)

Mprinsje said:


> Since i don't know anything about wood or building guitars, what exactly is the benefit of that single cut? because to me it looks terrible


 
Like most things in the instrument world, it depends on who you ask.  

Personally, I just dig the aesthtics. 

Some bass makers take advantage of the extra support given to the neck and make the neck uniformly thinner all the way down to the heel.


----------



## angus (Nov 10, 2013)

The non-tapered neck blank in the body looks awful, and super cheap. Ruins it for me.

I like the fretless Soundgear next to it, though.


----------



## jephjacques (Nov 10, 2013)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Like most things in the instrument world, it depends on who you ask.
> 
> Personally, I just dig the aesthtics.
> 
> Some bass makers take advantage of the extra support given to the neck and make the neck uniformly thinner all the way down to the heel.



In theory it gives you a stiffer neck therefore more stability and more sustain. Not sure how much of a difference it makes in reality. I just think it looks cool.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 10, 2013)

jephjacques said:


> In theory it gives you a stiffer neck therefore more stability and more sustain. Not sure how much of a difference it makes in reality. I just think it looks cool.



A stiffer neck isn't a better neck. I rather have a neck that needs minor seasonal adjustment than one that twists or fights the truss rod from doing it's job. Neck bow isn't a bad thing, and like shims in the other thread, is often needed to get guitars to play the best. 

Also, how is a stiff neck supposed to enhance sustain?


----------



## Fiction (Nov 10, 2013)

I need that and I need it so ....ing much.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Nov 10, 2013)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> More pics, including the holy-shit-thats-a-lot-of-frets-even-though-its-fretless SR.



Even though the singlecut BTB looks very very awesome, am I reading the fret markers right on the SR? 30? The fact that it's unlined makes it more awesome.


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 11, 2013)

Whats that nice looking orange sixstring to the right? Body says soundgear but headstock tells another tale.


----------



## Datura (Nov 11, 2013)

I usually like singlecuts like that, but I cant help think of goitres when I see this one.


----------



## Necris (Nov 11, 2013)

Roland777 said:


> Whats that nice looking orange sixstring to the right? Body says soundgear but headstock tells another tale.



GVB Gerard Veasley Signature. I can't tell which model it is by looking since the only difference between the 2 seems to be the pickups and preamp.
Basses - GVB Signature | Ibanez guitars


----------



## Roland777 (Nov 11, 2013)

^much appreciated homes


----------



## TheEmptyCell (Nov 11, 2013)

What I want to see from Ibanez is an alternate neck shape, one that's fatter like a Fender P bass. I love the way every Ibanez I've ever owned played, and you can almost always dial in great tones, but the pencil thin necks cramp my thumb joint up severely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 11, 2013)

TheEmptyCell said:


> What I want to see from Ibanez is an alternate neck shape, one that's fatter like a Fender P bass. I love the way every Ibanez I've ever owned played, and you can almost always dial in great tones, but the pencil thin necks cramp my thumb joint up severely.


 
Have you tried an ATK? I wouldn't call the encks fat, but much more Fender/EBMM like. 

I also found the old SRX necks to be more like that as well, and perhaps the SRT which were SRX based.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 11, 2013)

angus said:


> The non-tapered neck blank in the body looks awful, and super cheap. Ruins it for me.



I hate to say it over such a shallow thing, but this, definitely.

I wonder if the fretless is an updated Gary Willis sig.

Also, time has not tempered my opinion on the Grooveline's looks


----------



## darren (Nov 11, 2013)

I love singlecut basses, but somehow the lower horn on the BTB seems to not work well with that kind of design. I think a singlecut Soundgear would look pretty sweet.


----------



## GenghisCoyne (Nov 11, 2013)

arite Ibanez I get it, you want all my money.


----------



## JoeyW (Nov 11, 2013)

My jaw just hit the floor, single-cut 6 string BTB would be a dream come true


----------



## TemjinStrife (Nov 11, 2013)

darren said:


> I love singlecut basses, but somehow the lower horn on the BTB seems to not work well with that kind of design. I think a singlecut Soundgear would look pretty sweet.



I think the whole back end of the BTB is a bit small compared with the size of that upper horn, actually. The waist is really far back, relatively speaking.


----------



## RV350ALSCYTHE (Nov 11, 2013)

angus said:


> The non-tapered neck blank in the body looks awful, and super cheap. Ruins it for me.



Gives it the appearance of a Brain tumor.












That messed up line really ruins it for me as well.

Would be into it if the top woods were angled inward to match the neck taper and not leave an uneven line along the edge of the board.

It visually displeases me.





TemjinStrife said:


> I think the whole back end of the BTB is a bit small compared with the size of that upper horn, actually. The waist is really far back, relatively speaking.



The upper horn looks like half a Strat's ass upside down. A little oversized in relation to the rest of the body.


----------

